# Installing a new DVD burner but cords dont match?



## Metallica666X

Hey, i just bought a new DVD burner- the Samsung SH-S223 super writemaster, for my Dell Dimension 2400 desktop computer.
I was trying to hook it up the other day but after I unhooked the other disc drive, I saw that the 2 cords that were plugged into the back of my other drive dont fit to plug into the back of my new one. Plus there is only 1 plug-in hole in the back of my new drive and there are 2 on the back of my previous one. 

Is there some kind of converter or something i need? If so, what? Thanks!

New DVD Burner:









Back of current (old one):


----------



## StrangleHold

Sata, the old one is IDE


----------



## Metallica666X

Sata? So is that a cord?


----------



## jamesd1981

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36039

you need the above connector for your power leads plug one end into one of your power leads off psu the other end will fit your drive, and the other connection is a sata cable instead of your grey ide cable, does your motherboard have sata connectors ?


----------



## TFT

If you have no SATA then consider buying a PCI SATA controller


----------



## Metallica666X

> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36039
> 
> you need the above connector for your power leads



Ok I went to that link and that looks like the cord im currently using with my CD burner. 
The problem is that my new DVD burner does not fit that.  The back of the DVD burner is the top picture in my posting, and as you can see it only has 1 hole.  
The CD burner thats currently installed and that came with my system is connected by 2 cords, which I think is that SATA cord you are talking about.

How can I get mine to fit? Do I need a converter or a new cable?
Thanks


----------



## Metallica666X

Ok well if my computer is IDE, do I just need to buy a IDE - SATA converter? or is there more?
I dont want my DVDs I burn to be messed up at all...


----------



## Metallica666X

Ok, so when you convert the IDE - SATA, all I see is plugging the big black cord (left) into a device, but what about the little white cord? (right) Do I just leave that hang/ do nothing to it?


----------



## StrangleHold

Your drive has what looks like one connector. If you look at it careful its really two connectors. Looking at it from the back the connector on the left is your SATA power connector that comes from the power supply, the one on the right is the SATA connector that goes to the motherboards SATA port.

On the left you need this from the power supply.




You use this on the right one to connect it to a SATA port on the motherboard.


----------



## G25r8cer

jamesd1981 said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36039
> 
> you need the above connector for your power leads plug one end into one of your power leads off psu the other end will fit your drive, and the other connection is a sata cable instead of your grey ide cable, does your motherboard have sata connectors ?



That is just the power adapter. He also needs the data adapter or a pci sata card. 



StrangleHold said:


> Your drive has what looks like one connector. If you look at it careful its really two connectors. Looking at it from the back the connector on the left is your SATA power connector that comes from the power supply, the one on the left is the SATA connector that goes to the motherboards SATA port.
> 
> On the left you need this from the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use this on the right one to connect it to a SATA port on the motherboard.



+1 

Strangle is correct


----------



## G25r8cer

jamesd1981 said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=36039
> 
> you need the above connector for your power leads plug one end into one of your power leads off psu the other end will fit your drive, and the other connection is a sata cable instead of your grey ide cable, does your motherboard have sata connectors ?



That is just the power adapter. He also needs the data adapter or a pci sata card. 



StrangleHold said:


> Your drive has what looks like one connector. If you look at it careful its really two connectors. Looking at it from the back the connector on the left is your SATA power connector that comes from the power supply, the one on the left is the SATA connector that goes to the motherboards SATA port.



+1 

Strangle is correct


----------



## linkin

hehe, you have the same DVD burner as me


----------



## Metallica666X

Ok I think I see what your are saying.  What are those 2 cords (the big one) and the 2 little red ones called? 
and Where on my motherboard do I connect those 2 red cords?

thanks


----------



## Metallica666X

Ok I think I wrapped my head around this whole thing after some research.  
Would this do the trick?
http://www.circuitcity.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1699339&sku=M501-1180


----------



## G25r8cer

Metallica666X said:


> Ok I think I wrapped my head around this whole thing after some research.
> Would this do the trick?
> http://www.circuitcity.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1699339&sku=M501-1180



That will work but, its meant to be  used externally


----------



## Metallica666X

G25r8cer said:


> That will work but, its meant to be  used externally



Will it affect the quality of my dvd burning being external?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Iirc, USB 2.0 is a bit slower than SATA.


----------



## nordicguyinla

*A LITTLE HELP ON A SIMILAR ITEM/problem*

I just bought the same DVD-writer. Thing is, I rushed and didn't notice it was an internal one. To make a long story short, I need to hook this up to my laptop(macbook) via the USB 2.0 or firewire port sort of like a external burner.

Do they make a cable(s) that does this. Problem to me looks like the DATA and POWER portion are so close together on the back of the drive that it seems finding 2 cables (one power/one data) won't fit along side one another....any help would be appreciated - thanks - gno


----------



## bomberboysk

nordicguyinla said:


> I just bought the same DVD-writer. Thing is, I rushed and didn't notice it was an internal one. To make a long story short, I need to hook this up to my laptop(macbook) via the USB 2.0 or firewire port sort of like a external burner.
> 
> Do they make a cable(s) that does this. Problem to me looks like the DATA and POWER portion are so close together on the back of the drive that it seems finding 2 cables (one power/one data) won't fit along side one another....any help would be appreciated - thanks - gno


Something like this would be your best option:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817145063


----------

